# Strong connection, slow browsing



## melogna (Mar 19, 2014)

Hope this is the right place to post this because I don't know where this issue is coming from.. but I'm really frustrated. I have a strong signal from my modem but browsing is incredibly slow and pages only partially load if they do at all. I'm running Windows 8.

Major sites such as Google, Facebook, and Youtube are slow to load, especially Google, which doesn't load at all most of the time. Other sites load a little faster but browsing is generally slow on all browsers I have (I use Firefox primarily). Browsing on OTHER devices in my house, however, is fine. It's only on my computer. I use WiFi.

I already tried:

-restarting
-shutting down
-troubleshooting with connection/network adapter
-flushing the DNS
-running quick scan with kaspersky
-clearing cookies
-disc cleanup
-defraging hard drive
-resetting the modem
-reinstalling java
-reinstalling flash, but it refuses to do so for some reason after i uninstalled

Sometimes I get SSL-related errors when webpages try to load. I don't know how to resolve the issue in Firefox, but I "reactivated" TLS/SSL in IE, and I still had problems.

Help. I'm about to rip all the hair off my head. Lmao :banghead:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

1. Download Temporary File Cleaner from here. 

2. Make sure that you *Save As...* the file to your *desktop*. 












3. Make sure to close out all opened programs! 


TFC will close all open program's to run, be sure to save any work! 
4. Double Click on the *TFC.exe* file that is saved to your desktop. 










5. Windows will ask to either Run or Cancel the program. Click on *Run*. 











6. Once TFC has opened, click the *Start button*. 










*7. Allow TFC to run uninterrupted.* 

8. Your desktop icons and other programs may disappear during this process. That is normal. 

9. After TFC has finished it should automatically reboot the PC. 

10. If it does not reboot, reboot manually. 

11. It is normal that after running TFC that the PC will be slower to boot for the first time. 

12. Please report the RED number that is shown at the end of the test.


----------



## melogna (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the response, Masterchiefxx17. I already performed a disc cleanup and wouldn't that have deleted all temporary files, or is this different? What will this do for me?

Also, since browsing is slow on my computer (I'm using a phone to post this) I'll be unable to download it :/


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you download the program using a different PC then transfer it via flash drive?

Does the internet work fine in Safe Mode?


----------



## melogna (Mar 19, 2014)

Never mind, I managed to get it to work for this site, so I'm using my computer.

The red text at the end was "Total files cleaned - 110 mb"

Funny thing is, I was able to access Facebook and Youtube before I ran the program, but the issue came back and that's when I ran TFC.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if running Adwcleaner helps with the browsers:

AdwCleaner Download

Make sure not to run any programs while using Adwcleaner.


----------



## melogna (Mar 19, 2014)

It won't run. I got a message telling me "this app can't run on your PC" ??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Never mind then.

Have you tried to do a full reset of IE? You can follow this here:

How to reset Internet Explorer settings


----------

